# Can't get speakers to Work!



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi, I've recently installed a new aftermarket deck for my 1993 Sentra Se-R, and it powers up just fine, except I don't receive any sound from my stock speackers. When trying to reinstall the old stock deck, the fuse underneath the driver's side blows every time. 

Basically, I hooked my new radio, and I can't get sound even though the unit powers up and the lcd screen works. I've purchased a wiring harness, and checked all electrical connections. 

I've heard there was a built-in amp in sentras? 

Any help would be appreciated!

Sr20Power


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Speakers not working?*

I have yet to see a factory amplifier on a sentra that old...come to think of it, I have never seen an amp on any sentra prior to 1999. When you put the factory unit back in, do your speakers work then? It might just be a defective radio. It does happen from time to time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

*check to make sure you didnt cross wires!*

if the unit powers up and everything like you said, then you have the red and black wires right. but i bet ther are like 10-12 other wires that need to be hooked up right, including a memory wire, which should be like orange or brown. i usually do a test first with everything out of place, i e the speakers are on the floor board, and the stereo head unit is in the passenger seat, or my lap. then when everything works right, just install as normal, and rehook up wires. that way if things dont go as planned the first time, you dont have to uninstall the stereo that you no doubt took a lot of time and effort to install.

for the fuse blowing, i think its that the power wire is touching the ground wire, or the unit is not properly grounded. and it could a defective unit.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

^^^ the past 3 decks I've installed the memory wire has been yellow....

But I would definitly check yor speaker wire hook ups... When i Install them i right down what i tried.. it makes it go smoother


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

there is no stock amp, at least i know for sure there wasnt one on mine. callaghan is right, if you have a loose speaker somewhere try hooking it straight to the stereo to make sure the stereo is putting out sound.


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

make sure your stock speakers are not the floating ground type...if so you're gonna have to run a ground wire from each speaker to the negative speaker wire on the deck


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

sorry..what i mean by floating ground (in case you don't know) is when the speakers a grounded to the chassis instead of the radio speaker leads.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

ok.. it goes something like this..


if you connected the harness theyre should be..


Front left 2 whites 1 pos and 1 neg
Front Right 2 Gray 1 pos and 1 neg
Rear Right 2 Fusia or purple 1 pos and 1 neg
Rear left 2 green 1 pos and 1 neg

the Dimmer is either orange or orange with white stripe. i cant quite remember.

Then theres two blue one is the remote the other the antenna.
I think the blue with the white is the antenna.

now you should have to ground the radio to the dash because the ground is already grounded when you connect the harness. just make sure you do conect the ground from the radio to the ground on the harness. you should have 10 amp fuse. and make sure your stereo has a fuse also. Yellow wire is the memory and should be connected to the baterry which should be the red wire on the harness. then the power should be connected to the red with green wire on the harness. I believe this is the way its setup. if you need more help AIM me or pm . and ill see what i can do online. 

DizkokidD


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

*Thanks, everyone*

Well, trying everything, I decided to bring the unit to a local installation shop and ask them to test the unit for me. They charged me 10 bucks to tell me that it was a defective unit... sheesh. 

Oh well, at least tomorrow I can go back and get a new unit.

Thanks for all your input guys, I will definitely use your wiring advice when installing the new, hopefully working, deck. 

Who says everything you buy at BESTBUY is working huh?

  

and you guys were right, no such thing as a built-in amp in the classic sentras.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

you should have taken it back to where you bought it..


hey what kinda deck is it anyway


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

yeah, but the nearest bestbuy was 40 miles away.... and the shop was only 2 minutes away... hehehe

it's an aiwa, cdc-x227

yeah, i'm not that much of a sound buff so that's why i went with a cheaper unit. It sounds great, and looks great with the blue and red colors.

i'll post some pics soon, along with my stillen body kit.

thanks, sr20kid


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*you get what you pay for*

Just a word to the wise...you get what you pay for when it comes to most electronics. My advice would be to spend a little extra now, or pay more in the long run. I used to install for circuit city, and let me tell you, those aiwa units came back with problems more than just about every other brand we carried. You can get a decent Kenwood unit at best buy for around $150-$180. And trust me...if this would have happened after 30 days at best buy...they'd tell you to go #@%* yourself...sometimes they tell you that even if you have their extended warranty.

Just my opinion,
Later


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah I agree about spendin a little extra money...

I've have 2 friends who had the Aiwa unit.. The first guy who had it his CD just stopped playing and would make a horrible about 2 months after he got it.

The second guys stations and everything just stop saving... We couldnt figure out why, when we put a new deck in with same wiring (had an adapter) everything worked fine... 

I dont recommend Aiwa.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Next time you shop you can try crutchfield.com . They have all the top brands, plus supply wiring harnesses and a vehicle specific installation guide including speaker depth and mounting points. I usually order a catalog and use it like a buyer's guide.


----------

